# ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية Nebosh



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 فبراير 2007)

لادراج أي تساؤل حول زاوية Nebosh

لتبقى المواضيع والروابط مجمعة مع بعضها


----------



## sayed00 (10 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يادرش على المجهود و انا من جهتى سوف ارفع لكم الكتاب الخاص بالدوره كامل

مهندس غسان رجاء تثبيت الموضوه لاهميته و ده يعتبر انفراد لمنتدانا


----------



## لاؤسؤ (11 يونيو 2008)

Dear Mustafa

May ALLAH reward you
this is priceless treasure that you gave us
please keep the GREAT job on

Thanks
ABu Omar


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

باشمهندس غسان إنشاء الله الباشمهندس سيد هيجيب الكتاب الخاص بالدوره 
- زى موعد - فممكن تثبت الموضوع


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (12 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## لاؤسؤ (14 يونيو 2008)

Dear Eng. Sayed,

Thanks a lot for this treasure
this is really a great job, keep it on

jazak ALLAH khairan katheeran
Abu Omar


----------



## sayed00 (14 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا ابو عمر

بالتوفيق انشاء الله و لا تنسانا من الدعاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 

أخ مصطفى وأخ سيد 

مشاركة متميزة وفريدة عالية المستوى 

تستحق التثبيت لتفردها


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك

ومشكوووووووووووووور كتييييييييييييييييييير

تحياتي


----------



## sayed00 (16 يونيو 2008)

مشكوري اخوانى 
ابو عمر و ابوبدر و مهندس غسان على المرور و التعليق و التثبيت

لى طلب من الاخوه بسم الله مشاء الله عدد من زارو الزاويه كثير و لكن الجماعه بخلا فى التعليق ... اعتقد ان الموضوع يستحق التعليق


----------



## علي الحميد (16 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع من الأخ مصطفى ولدي ملفات مهمة جدا عن نيبوش هل أضعها هنا أم في موضوع مستقل؟


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (16 يونيو 2008)

الأخ على السبيعى مرحباً بك فى المنتدى ضيف ملفات النيبوش اللى عندك هنا 
شكراً لمشركتك


----------



## sayed00 (16 يونيو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> موضوع رائع من الأخ مصطفى ولدي ملفات مهمة جدا عن نيبوش هل أضعها هنا أم في موضوع مستقل؟


 
بارك الله فيك اخى على

الموضوع اصبح مثبت من قبل مشرفنا بارك الله فيه و صبحت زاويه مميزه على الجميع وضع ما عنده تحت نفس الموضوع لتعم الفائده

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تمبيزة (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ علي


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (17 يونيو 2008)

الله ينور أخ على السبيعى


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2008)

مجهود تشكر عليه مهندس على 
بارك الله فيك

اصبحت زاويه مليئه بالملفات المهمه و لازالت انفراد لمنتدانا و اعتقد ان الملفات هذه سوف تظهر فى المنتديات المشابه خلال فتره بسيطه نتيجة النقل

و فليتذكر الجميع عندما ينقل ان يشير الى المصدر

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على تفاعلكم

كان لدي شرح مبسط للدورة (باللغة العربية) قمت شخصياً بكتابته ولكن أسلوبه لم يشجعني على وضعه لأني كتبته لبعض الأصدقاء فإن رأيتم أن اضع الشرح العربي لكن بدون ما أحد يلومني على الأخطاء لأني مجتهد لا أكثر..


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2008)

اخى على 
خلى قلبك جامد ... ارفع الملف و لو فيه شيئ محتاج يتظبط لغويا الاخوه مش حيقصرو


----------



## حسن باشا (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز علي ارجو وضع الشرح باللغة العربية


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

ماهو المكان ياخ علي الذي اخذت فيه الدورة


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (20 يونيو 2008)

من فضلك يا باشمهندس على السبيعى أرفع الملفات اللى بالعربى احنا مستنيين , مش مهم الاسلوب المهم الماده العلمية و أكيد مش هنلومك إلا على عدم وضع الملفات
شكراً لك جزيلاً


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

Dear Ali 
pleeeeease do put it here

thanks in anticipation

Abu Omar





كان لدي شرح مبسط للدورة (باللغة العربية) قمت شخصياً بكتابته ولكن أسلوبه لم يشجعني على وضعه لأني كتبته لبعض الأصدقاء فإن رأيتم أن اضع الشرح العربي لكن بدون ما أحد يلومني على الأخطاء لأني مجتهد لا أكثر..[/quote]


----------



## وعد صادق (22 يونيو 2008)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيكم ........


----------



## علي الحميد (23 يونيو 2008)

أعتذر منكم عن التأخير وذلك لسفري لأربعة أيام خارج مدينتي

سأنهي الملف خلال الويكند (بالكثير يوم الجمعة) إن شاء الله حتى يكون مكتمل ...

مع العلم إن اسلوب كتابة الملف هو موجه للزملاء معي في العمل والذين يخططون لدخول الدورة خلال شهر من الآن..

الأخ eng_ahmed_toshiba

أخذت الدورة في البحرين مع مركز RRC الذي يديره الأخ حسن العرادي..

حسب تجربة الزملاء هذا أفضل مركز يعطي الدورة في الخليج .. لأنهخ يفيدك في أمرين .. شرحهم كويس ويساعدونك على فهم طريقة الاختبار والنجاح.


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (25 يونيو 2008)

شد حيالك ربنا معاك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخ علي 

وبارك الله فيك 

مشكور على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## sayed00 (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى على على المجهود الجبار و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (28 يونيو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر اخ علي على المجهود و اهتمامك بالمنفعة العامة الخالصة للله و بارك الله فيك


----------



## تمبيزة (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخ علي 

وبارك الله فيك 

مشكور على هذا المجهود الجبار

متابعتك المستمرة لتطوير الملفات


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود العظيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (12 يوليو 2008)

نشكر الجميع على الإهتمام بالمنفعة العامة و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتتنا


----------



## محمد معن (15 يوليو 2008)

بصراحه مجهود مشكور يا هندسة بس لى ملاحظه بسيطه أحب أسأل كل الملفات المرفوعة دى للشهاده النيبوش ولا للدبلومه بس علشان الأخوه المهندسين يكونوا فى الصوره,


----------



## شهاب الشريف (16 يوليو 2008)

*what is the difference between IFE & NEBOSH of fire safety*

ما هو الأفضل و الفرق بين دورة IFE أم NEBOSH of fire safety course 
أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا ً.
أريد معرفة مراكز التدريب الخاصة بالسلامة والحريق في منطقة الخليج.


----------



## أبو مازن المصري (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى و أخص مهندس غسان و مهندس علي السبيعي
اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سياتل (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة.....والله الواحد بيتعلم بس من القراءة احيانا

تحياتي


----------



## ashrafmansour (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

أخى العزيز 


جهد مشكور جدا


----------



## خالدسعد (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيل لكل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع


----------



## دلشير ابراهيم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي علي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## البرلسى على (31 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينور يا أبو السباع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير واسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم
والسؤال ما هي مراكز تدريب النيبوشا في مصر 
وشكرا


----------



## سامي نادر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الجيار (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
انا اشكر الأخ على السبيعى على هده المعلومات الخاص بدورة النيبوش وارجو منه ان يبعت لى كل المعلومات الخاصه بدورة Nebosh Internation General Certificat على الخاص وباللغة الانجليزية لانى لم استطع تحميل هده المعلومات . 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر.


----------



## علي الحميد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي الجيار

لا أعلم ماهي المشكلة بالضبط .. إن كنت تعاني من مشاكل في تحميل الملف فقد جربته قبل قليل وحملته كاملاً بلا مشاكل.. أما إن كانت مشكلتك مع اللغة العربية / اللغة الانجليزية فلا أستطيع تغيير اللغات الموجود أي لا أستطيع ترجمة المحتوى نظراً لطولها.

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر أخي محب الله ورسوله
مشاركاتك مميزة وتغني كل زاوية بجديد العلوم من الكتب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## زياد مدكور (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الكتاب لا استطيع ان اقوم بتحميله


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو حل المشكلة بسرعة لانني محتاجه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Myk (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بومحمود (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششكور
أين الرابط


----------



## هانى موسى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

:13:الف مليون شكر على هذا الملف الرائع:30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## geosherif (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedaborahma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على المعلومات والملفات القيمة ونسأل الله بأن يوفقنا جميعا للخير دائما


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بشكر المشرف علي هذا القسم المتميز انا ليا طلب لو امكن اي واحد يرفعلي ملفات النيوبوش واختبارتها بالعربي ويقولي اماكن اتاخدها من مصر وارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*النابوش*

ارجو من مشرفين القسم او الاخوه الاعضاء كتاب النابوش والامتحانات باللغه العربيه كي استفيد منها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الحميد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

النيبوش كورس انجليزي ولا يوجد أي شيء بخصوصه بالعربي خاصة الأسئلة .. باختصار إذا كنت لا تتقن الانجليزية بشكل جيد فلا مجال لتجاوز الكورس أو النجاح في الاختبار..


----------



## emroote (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتم لو تقدروا تساعدوني*

عايز اعرف مركز اعطاء دبلومة النيبوش في مصر
والتكلفة

أنا سالت في الجامعة الامريكية عن النيبوش قالو ماعندناش 

عايز مركز يكون معترف بية
أرجو سرعة الافادة


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياجماعه انا لقيت مركز في مصر وبالتحديد في الاسكندريه ولقيت عنده دوره النابوش وباسعار مش هصدقوا 450 جنيه او 500 جنيه بس لازم نكون مجموعه من 12 فرد عشان ناخدها بالسعر ده وكمان ممكن ناخد دورات تانيه كتيره معتمده في كذا تخصص وباسعار مخفضه بس لازم نكون مجموعه اللي عاوز ياخدها معايا يدخل علي الملف الخاص ويكلمني علي الاميل عشان نكمل المجموعه وانا موجود لاي استفسار*


----------



## Feras68 (2 يناير 2009)

دوره جديده في النابوش في الاردن ولاول مره
اضغط هنا للتحميل
http://www.zshare.net/download/53566300881d5acb/


----------



## Feras68 (2 يناير 2009)

يا راجل اذا رسوم امتحان النابوش 90 جنيه استرليني للشخص يعني حوالي 160 دولار فكيف دوره نابوش ب 500 جنيه؟؟؟دلوني رجاءأ


----------



## she_hab2005 (5 يناير 2009)

ياسيدى الفاضل دورة الأوشا تلات ايام مع الدكتور وجدى ب550 فما بالك بالنيبوش
انا حاليا بستعد انى اخدها مع شركتى الأوفير الى جاى للشركه ان المتقدم هيتكلف 15000 جنيه السعر الدوره فىمصر 30000 جنيه ووممكن تشوف الرابطTWI - Health, Safety & Environment Training Courses and Consultancy Services


----------



## متواصل (24 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم 
اخ غسان لو سمحت اراح ادخل دوره نبوش بعد شهر من الحين اذا شاء الله
وارجو منكم ومن الاخوه تقديم كافه العون والمساعده في الاسئله والمراجعات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## متواصل (1 مايو 2009)

*ارجو المساعده العاجله*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه وبعد,,,,,,,,,,,,
لقد طلبت من قبل ان تعطوني ايه معلومات من قبل عن دوره نبوش ولكن للاسف لم يعرني احد او يفيدني احد لذلك اطلب منكم للمره الثانيه وكلي رجاء ان تساعدوني لاني في الشهر القادم سوف اتقدم لهذه الدوره
وجدت بعض الروابط في هذا المنتدى وحملت منها ولكن للاسف لم تشغل معاي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم متواصل


----------



## علي الحميد (3 مايو 2009)

يا أخي الفاضل 

كل ما طلبته موجود في الموضوع المثبت في أعلى المنتدى وهذا الرابط له 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92349.html


----------



## a_mkled (8 يوليو 2009)

من فضلكم افيدونى عن اسم او عنوان اى مركز فى مصر يقدم دورات النيبوش 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr m hassanin (8 يوليو 2009)

هل فيه مرجع للاسئلة الشائعة اللى ممكن تيجى فى امتحان nibosh


----------



## علي الحميد (8 يوليو 2009)

* يا أخي الفاضل 

كل ما طلبته موجود في الموضوع المثبت في أعلى المنتدى وهذا الرابط له 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92349.html*​


----------



## mazeeen (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يااخواننا الاعزاء
احتاج من الاخوة الخبراء في الصحة والسلامة المهنية كتب دورة النيبوش الدبلوما واذا ممكن اهم من الكتب الاسئلة والاجوبة للامتحانات السابقة وانا حاضر في خدمتكم لكل ما تحتاجون بما يتعلق بالسلامة المهنية 
اخوكم مازن
[email protected]


----------



## samirabdulrahman (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي و مشكور على الملفات الرائعة التي ترسلهاز لو سمحت عندك شي يخص nebosh international diploma


----------



## belghse (20 فبراير 2010)

ألف ألف شكرا لكم اخوتي جميعا على كل هذه المعلومات والمجهودات

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم

عندي سؤال عن La validité 

هل هي مدى الحياه أو محدوده 

فقد سمعت أنها صالحه لمدة خمس سنوات فقط

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohamedcherni (24 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم
thinks fo all
*


----------



## mohammedetsh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waleed Morsy (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*خمسة سنوات لتجتاز الاختبارات و ليس صلاحية*



belghse قال:


> ألف ألف شكرا لكم اخوتي جميعا على كل هذه المعلومات والمجهودات
> 
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم جميعا
لا يا اخى صلاحية شهادات النيبوش سارية مدى الحياه على حد قولك
انما موضوع ال 5 سنوات انا اوضح اليك:
عند التسجيل فى دبلومة النيبوش الدولية يتيح لك مدى 5 سنوات لاتمام الاختبارات والتقرير العملى و فور اجتيازك وحصولك على الشهادة خلاص الف مبروك. اما لو لم تكملها فى 5 سنوات تسجل مرة اخرى و تدفع رسوم مرة جديدة.
اما شهادة النيبوش الدولية فاعتقد انها سنتيت لجتياز الاختبارات والتقييم العملى
و شكرا


----------



## kinghse (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك*


----------



## khaldon_s (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مكن تزودني استاذي بمعلومات عن مراكز تدريبية للنبوش في مصر تكون شهادتها معتمدة
ولك جزيل الشرك


----------



## concord940 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*استفسار حول نيبوش*

السلام عليكم جميعا:

انا حاب أسأل عن النيبوش كيف بخصوص الشهادة الممنوحة هل فيها درجات و مستويات مثل جيد , جيد جدا, امتياز و هكذا.......

شكرا للجميع


----------



## الهاجسي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssss my dear


----------



## ahmadzoury (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء اذا ممكن الي عندو ملفات دورة نيبوش اونلاين ملفات مع الصوت او مع فيديو


----------



## samehbayoumi (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمد ابراهيم الطرى (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Seniorman (24 يوليو 2011)

*اعزائي 
معلومات ولا أروع وذات فائده لمن يجب أن يستفيد
عندي إستفسار لو سمحتو
إذا تقدم شخص وقال عنده النيبوش وأنا كمسئول في القبول كيف أقدر أتأكد من الشهادة مزورة ولا حقيقية 
بمعنى آخر كيف أقدر اتأكد من الرقم الموجود بالشهادة هو للنتقدم نفسه أو شخص آخر
أفيدوني أفادكم الله*


----------



## Alaa Al-Sibai (2 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف أقوم بالإلتحاق بدورة النيبوش الأسبوع القادم الرجاء من الأخوة والأخوات المجتازين للإختبار مساعدتي وذلك عن طريق وضع بعض النصائح ليا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.

علاء السباعي


----------



## m.84 (9 يوليو 2012)

شكرا كثيرا علي المجهود الرائع
وسؤالي هو هل استطيع اجراء الامتحان بدون اخذ الدوره؟
واذا كان لا بد من الدوره هل يوجد مركز في دولة قطر وماهي تكلفة هذه الدوره؟
وشكرا


----------

